# Living in Monterrey, Mexico



## montexpat

*Dear group members*, I have recently moved to Monterrey, Mexico as an expatriate. It is a nice city with good people. This is different from the hectic and endless culture that runs in metropolitan cities around the world, wherever I have been to. I like the peace and calm here and I live here independently and will like to be in touch with people who appreciate and like to be part of this culture.


----------



## dizzyizzy

Hi Montexpat, 

Nice to hear. I lived in Monterrey for 4 years and I really miss it! What part of the city do you live at? And how's traffic these days? The main roads are very affected because of the floods last month and I've read this is really creating some issues.


----------



## RVGRINGO

Welcome, Montexpat.
I hope you continue to enjoy Monterrey and that you find other expats to help you expand your horizons in Mexico.


----------



## montexpat

Hello Dizzyizzy 

Great to hear from you. I live in the Garza Sada area. Since I have moved here recently, I'm not very sure about local areas but I can imagine whoever leaves in Monterrey will miss the city.

There is some traffic problem, because I think a major part of a main road is washed away by floods and the traffic has to be diverted from the inner roads.
Well, it is great to be in touch. Where do you live right now? Please let me know more from your experiences and about things to do.


----------



## montexpat

Thank you RVGRINGO, its good to be on this forum.


----------



## dizzyizzy

Hi Montexpat,

I am currently living in Dubai (for the last couple of years). 

Nice things to do in Monterrey:

- Go for a walk to el Barrio Antiguo, have a coffee, a nice dinner and a couple of beers (ask for the "michelada" version!!)

- Go for a walk on the Macroplaza

- Drive to the Cola de Caballo waterfall and have a picnic there. You can also bungee-jump there 

- If you want a nice walk in the nature, go to Parque La Estanzuela (watch out for those raccoons!)

- More nature: Bioparque Estrella

- Even more nature: Drive to Monterreal (is like the Mexican Alps there  )

- For some culture and science go to the Planetario Alfa (great if you have kiddies)

- For more cave-nature, go to the Grutas de Garcia

- Museo de Arte Contemporaneo (MARCO) is my favourite museum.

- Chipinque, for more nice walks in the nature and fun bike rides.

So much to do, so little time...  

I miss it there!!! Hope you enjoy the suggestions.


----------



## montexpat

Thank you Dizzyizzy,

Monterrey as such is fascinating, the Sierra Madre, Cerro de la Silla and the roads that lead directly to the foothill of these mountains is a captivating experience, and of course your advice is very helpful and I need to live through the experience.


----------

